# Hyllus cf. giganteum



## Deroplatys (Apr 25, 2010)

My 2 Hyllus cf. giganteum arrived yesterday 
Got a big adult pair and an only slightly less big pre sub adult pair
First the adults 

Female



































































Male


----------



## Deroplatys (Apr 25, 2010)

And now the second, it takes me a while to post all the images so im not ignoring anyone who posts in between me posting this second half 
Now for the pre sub adult pair 

Female

















































Male


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 25, 2010)

whew! those are great! awesome size and markings 


they look kinda like Portia sp. a bit.  are they spider eaters, too?


----------



## syndicate (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice photos!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, REALLY nice pics, I stared back at each one.


----------



## Venom (Apr 25, 2010)

Gorgeous photos! Mind if I ask what your macro setup is? You have wonderful background bokeh.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 25, 2010)

WOW, those are some awesome pics of some awesome spiders! Looks like those jumpers are good sized....ddn't know they got that big.


----------



## TheTyro (Apr 25, 2010)

Gaah! Those spiders are absolutely awesome looking. They look even hairier than my P. regius spiders. I can't wait to get my hands on some of these guys. Awesome photos, you take great shots that really bring out the best in a spider.


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 26, 2010)

No hand...must...not...add...to.....WISHLIST! :drool:

 The male looks very close to a Paraphidippus, except w/o the orange.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 26, 2010)

for you USA'ers... there is a Phid. octopunctatus from San Diego that gets around that size.  no where near the awesome coloration... but it is a very not bad spider, indeed!

and, um, possible to get with not too much effort


----------



## TheTyro (Apr 26, 2010)

We have patches of Phidippus octopunctatus here in Washington State too. Both they and Hyllus are on my large salticid list. I will have them! Bah! These photos make me so excited at the thought of it. They are so cool.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 26, 2010)

Venom said:


> Gorgeous photos! Mind if I ask what your macro setup is? You have wonderful background bokeh.


+1!  Are all Salticids 6-eyed?


----------



## TheTyro (Apr 26, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> +1!  Are all Salticids 6-eyed?



They have 8 eyes, the one between the anterior lateral eyes and the posterior lateral eyes. ( I think they are posterior lateral eyes?? I can't find a diagram!) Uhh..I think those tiny eyes are...posterior medial eyes?

If someone knows where a diagram is, show me. :?


----------



## Deroplatys (Apr 27, 2010)

Who knows if all goes to plan and i end up with loads of offspring then i may be willing to trade for some nice Phiddipus sp. 
Thanks all for the real nice comments 
My set up is just natural backgrounds and scenes, the background is the grass from my back garden and for lighting i just use that great big thing in the sky 
And my camera isnt a big DSLR but i just switch between using my Olympus IR-500 (Around 4MP and great vivid true to life colour) and my Samsung NV3 (Around 8MP but drab colour).
Oh and im not sure if they are spider eaters but rather just eat what they catch types, i fed them last night, well put a couple of small crickets in, hopefully they should be gone when i get back home today


----------



## EXOPET (Apr 27, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> No hand...must...not...add...to.....WISHLIST! :drool:
> 
> The male looks very close to a Paraphidippus, except w/o the orange.


those are the species you already want from me


----------



## ZergFront (May 4, 2010)

EXOPET said:


> those are the species you already want from me


 Did they change from H.diardi? :?


----------



## ErikWestblom (May 10, 2010)

I guess I'll post a vid of mine here 

This is the adult female, 20mm body length.

[YOUTUBE]dJiF0cSFj44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, got a problem... Tried to mate the female in the video with one of my two males, and he became a snack rather quickly... 

How do you guys suggest I go about introducing the other male, to prevent the lady to kill that one too?


----------



## TheTyro (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I'm sure you fed her up till she was fat, right?

What I do, is get the spiders out on something flat in an open area. With a paintbrush and a cup on hand ( or just my hand, but I like to be able to put something clear and solid over the male thats harder for him to escape out of) I hover over them with the brush...just a few inches above and watch the female...and stay as still as possible. 

I haven't mated any Hyllus jumpers though, only Phidippus...and I've never let them mate inside an enclosure, only on something I could reach quickly. I'm a paranoid breeder, hahaha. 

When the female looks a little too interested in the male and is moving forward, rather than backward, I split them up instantly by putting the brush infront of the female and scaring her off. I try again later. I suppose if the female just isn't impressed with the male, she could refuse him every time...or in your case...eat him. 

Good luck with your other male!! Mating is a scary business...


----------



## Ken (Dec 30, 2011)

*Where can I get hold of these spiders ?*

Hello.


I am really interested in the jumping spider, but I cant seem to find anywhere that is selling them. Im from the Manchester area. Would you be able to point me in the right direction.

Many thanks 


Ken Davies.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous spider, sooo hairy. I love jumpers but most are too small to work with. Would love to see some enclosure pics if possible


----------

